# Good shell packs for Metal?



## Treeunit212 (Dec 14, 2010)

I've been window shopping for my drummer to get new shells (he's been using his Drum Zone starter pack for about five years now ), and I've found a few that look promising for his price range (700 tops).


1st choice: Buy Ludwig Element Lacquer 6-Piece Power Shell Pack | Shell Packs | Musician's Friend

2nd choice: Buy Pearl Vision VX 6 Piece Rock Shell Pack | Shell Packs | Musician's Friend


Only problem is, I don't know much about drums and neither does he to be honest. So any input and/or other suggestions from you people who actually know what you're talking about would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rogrotten (Dec 31, 2010)

I would go for either a pearl or a tama, the ludwig one has poplar in the shells which is not good. Different woods have different porosities so it is absorbed differently and with time you the plies will start to separate(faster than with woods of the same porosities). Whenever I buy a new drumset I always take into consideration thicker shells will give you more volume ( and in my opinion a better tone) and that the shells are not made of different types of wood. if I was your drummer I would save up a little more and get one of this two sets:
1.Buy Tama Superstar SK Hyper-Drive 6-Piece Shell Pack | Shell Packs | Musician's Friend
2.Buy Pearl Vision VSX 6 Piece New Fusion Drum Set | Shell Packs | Musician's Friend 

or look in craigslist for any of this kits he could probably find them way cheaper.

hope this helps


----------



## Treeunit212 (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks a lot man.

His rack is a Pearl and he keeps telling me none of the Ludwig/Tama/SP sets I show him are any good because they're not compatible. 

I was showing him this the other day and it looks promising, though we are not sure if a mixed wood is any good..?

http://drums-percussion.musiciansfr...Rims-and-Lugs-with-Free-10-x-7-Tom?sku=582215


----------



## Sludgehammer (Feb 8, 2011)

+1 on Tama, their drums sound powerful and massive for heavier styles. I play a Tama Rockstar kit myself.


----------



## rogrotten (Feb 11, 2011)

I have a pearl rack and a tama drumset, and there is no problem with compatibility at all, the tama shell pack comes with two tom arms, you just clamp them onto your rack with the pearl clamps. Actually a drummer he might relate to more is Shannon Lucas from The Black Dahlia Murder. hope this helps dude, and sorry about taking so long to answer. 

I wouldn't buy a ludwig kit, I don't like their sound at all, but that is just me.


----------



## Treeunit212 (Feb 12, 2011)

rogrotten said:


> I have a pearl rack and a tama drumset, and there is no problem with compatibility at all, the tama shell pack comes with two tom arms, you just clamp them onto your rack with the pearl clamps. Actually a drummer he might relate to more is Shannon Lucas from The Black Dahlia Murder. hope this helps dude, and sorry about taking so long to answer.
> 
> I wouldn't buy a ludwig kit, I don't like their sound at all, but that is just me.



Y.E.S.

We all worship The Black Dahlia Murder and Shannon Lucas is god in his eyes for sure. Other than Shannon, he definitely studies Jon Rice of Job For a Cowboy and Navene Koperweis of Animals as Leaders like it's his job.

Right now he's looking at a 7 piece by PDP/DW, which I suggested to him after he was interested in the single kick, five tom version.

Buy Pacific Drums by DW FS 7-Piece Double Bass Shell Pack | Shell Packs | Musician's Friend


----------



## blister7321 (Feb 12, 2011)

tama jason bittner shell pack


----------



## MTech (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm huge on Spaun but that's not happening with $700 budget....if he could save more he'd be able to get one of their TL series though as they're only a little over $1000 and they're still handmade they just have limited color options etc to keep it basic and affordable. Going for cheaper priced stuff the Ddrum Dominion in Ash sound extremely good and many bands are touring on the ash kits. .. I'm not a big fan of their hardware though as it's always been their weak point. The PDP/DW is also a great choice for guys on a budget.


----------



## Alwballe (Feb 12, 2011)

The Pdp X7 kit i really nice för the few bucks it costs.

But my advice would be to save up or try to find a used Tam Hyperdrive kit. There simply isnt anything better for that price on the market atm.
I have played ALOT of differnt kits for the past 4 years, and nothing tops the hyperdrive. exept maybe some of the starclassic series.


----------



## Treeunit212 (Feb 13, 2011)

I thank you all for your input, but let me give you some insight on the Wheelie Dealie himself, my drummer, Tom Yagle.

After two months or so of "saving" for his drum set, he has a total of $150 saved, which is from his most recent paycheck.

I love him to death, but a budget of $50 is pushing it.


----------



## rogrotten (Feb 16, 2011)

That pdp set looks good although getting two bass drums is kind of a bitch if you don't trigger, tunning the bass drums to the same pitch or close to the same pitch takes time and patience. Also if you play a show you have to drag 2 bass drums with you, don't get me wrong I love playing with two bass drums but it's still a bitch.


----------



## Treeunit212 (Feb 16, 2011)

rogrotten said:


> That pdp set looks good although getting two bass drums is kind of a bitch if you don't trigger, tunning the bass drums to the same pitch or close to the same pitch takes time and patience. Also if you play a show you have to drag 2 bass drums with you, don't get me wrong I love playing with two bass drums but it's still a bitch.



He doesn't need triggers. 

We have a big ass motorcycle trailer for that. Otherwise yes, it would be a big problem.


----------



## Demigod417 (Feb 28, 2011)

I love my superstars! If you can find some used go for it! the hyperdrives rule 
good luck


----------

